# Mastercard Wedding



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thought you would enjoy this allegedly true story,

Chris

Master Card Wedding










You got to love this guy... This is a true story about a recent wedding that took place at Clemson University .

It was in the local newspaper and even Jay Leno mentioned it. It was a huge wedding with about 300 guests.

After the wedding, at the reception, the groom got up on stage with a microphone to talk to the crowd. 
He said he wanted to thank everyone for coming, many from long distances, to support them at their wedding.

He especially wanted to thank the bride's and his family and to thank his new father-in-law for providing such a lavish reception.
As a token of his deep appreciation he said he wanted to give everyone a special gift just from him.
So taped to the bottom of everyone's chair, including the wedding party was an envelope.

He said this was his gift to everyone, and asked them to open their envelope. 
Inside each manila envelope was an 8x10 glossy of his bride having sex with the best man.

The groom had gotten suspicious of them weeks earlier and had hired a private detective to tail them.

After just standing there, just watching the guests' reactions for a couple of minutes, he turned to the best man and 
said, 'F---you!' Then he turned to his bride and said, 'F--- you!'

Then he turned to the dumbfounded crowd and said, 'I'm outta here.'

He had the marriage annulled first thing in the morning.

While most people would have canceled the wedding immediately after finding out about the affair, this
guy goes through with the charade, as if nothing were wrong.

His revenge--making the bride's parents pay over $32,000 for a 300-guest wedding and reception, and best of all, trashing the bride's and best man's reputations in front of 300 friends and family members.

This guy has balls the size of church bells.

Do you think we might get a MasterCard 'priceless' commercial out of this?

Elegant wedding reception for 300 family members and friends: $32,000.

Wedding photographs commemorating the Occasion: $3,000

Deluxe two-week honeymoon accommodations in Maui : $8,500.

The look on everyone's face when they see the 8x10 glossy of the bride humping the best man: Priceless.

There are some things money can't buy, for everything else there's MASTERCARD

'Life isn't like a bowl of cherries, it's more like a jar of Jalapenos--what you do today, might burn your ass tomorrow'


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I thought you were going to add that the bride's father sued Mastercard for the total cost because the occasion did not live up to the guarantee.

G


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Great story but no more than an urban legend - see Snopes.com


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

rft said:


> Great story but no more than an urban legend - see Snopes.com


I know, but who cares? Great story,

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

This isn't an urban legend although not many of you will believe it. Quite a few years ago I had been booked to photograph a wedding. I had photographed the brides two sisters weddings and she was very keen to have me do it - silly girl :lol: :lol: .

Anyway with three months to go she phoned me with a slight worried tone to her voice "I have changed the wedding Stew" she said. That year I was fully booked for every weekend and on her day I had two weddings so I did not have room to change.

But all she had changed was the man she was marrying - to the best man, and the groom, he was now the best man. It was all very off but another unbelievable thing was it all worked :lol: :lol: 

I guess you were looking for tips on speeches Chris :lol: 


stew


----------

